
Ask HN: Do you fix small bugs of your team members or strictly delegate? - senatorobama
After commit, you see a incorrect NOT operator placement. Do you fix it or raise a bug on that team member?
======
Eridrus
Send a PR to that team member with a fix to ensure they know what you've done
and agree with the fix.

